
(Don't) Give me that old time RPG combat - evo_9
http://www.joystiq.com/2012/03/30/dont-give-me-that-old-time-rpg-combat
======
zarify
I think the Fallout 1/2/Tactics system would be great. It gives enough
complexity to make the combat truly tactical (position, range, cover, aimed
shots etc), with the added advantage that these days you can have a nice 3D
engine experience and be able to rotate around the battlefield to boot.

I liked the simplicity of the old CRPGs in that you could get through battles
relatively quickly, but they also quickly became repetitive. With the Fallout
system even though battles would take a bit longer* you could at least amuse
yourself by taking out limbs and vital areas through aimed shots to spice
things up.

*And hopefully these days not a _lot_ longer if/when you do something stupid like fail a pickpocket check in a major city and have entire populace turn hostile.

------
njharman
Don't know about Wizardry 8, but 7 was one of the most fun __C __RPGs I've
ever played.

